# Need A New Project to Draw



## MT Stringer

I have been learning how to use Sketchup. At first, it was a real uphill battle, but lately, it is getting easier.

I have kind of run out of ideas.

Do you have a project you are wanting to build but don't have plans? I would like to tackle it for you.

Remember, I am still learning so you may get what you pay for. In this case, free!

Oh, and keep it simple please.

Let me know if you are interested. I am just looking for something to practice on. Hopefully, it will help you out.

If I get more than one project request, I will have to pick one - probably the easiest and one I figure I can do.

Thanks.
Mike

Here are a few pics of stuff I have been working on lately. I am really enjoying this. Heck, I might just sell my tools and stick to the couch and laptop!


----------



## Tortuga

Mike..if ya just wanna play...sketch me out a 'deluxe dawg house'
for my 20 pound PIA. Got no intention of building it...she is strictly
an indoor dog..just like the other female around here... but would 
give you some practice..

Remember we are talking about a 'silk stocking' dawg here....:rotfl:


----------



## trodery

Mike, I just posted a picture to your Facebook page of something I'd like you to build for me. I drew it by hand... you can practice your drawing on that!


----------



## MT Stringer

trodery said:


> Mike, I just posted a picture to your Facebook page of something I'd like you to build for me. I drew it by hand... you can practice your drawing on that!


Thanks Terry. I will get right on it...and Jim's Dawg House also.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

if you want to do something for the group -- plans for a deer blind would be good
windows 40" off the ground-- utilizing the least amount of material to fit 2 people
will it spit out a bill of materials with all the cuts?


----------



## 3192

Tortuga said:


> Mike..if ya just wanna play...sketch me out a 'deluxe dawg house'
> for my 20 pound PIA. Got no intention of building it...she is strictly
> an indoor dog..just like the other female around here... but would
> give you some practice..
> 
> Remember we are talking about a 'silk stocking' dawg here....:rotfl:


like this??


----------



## Tortuga

galvbay said:


> like this??


LOL..Luv it, Jim...but afraid it would give the HOA a stroke here at the trailer park....:rotfl:


----------



## MT Stringer

Friendswoodmatt said:


> if you want to do something for the group -- plans for a deer blind would be good
> windows 40" off the ground-- utilizing the least amount of material to fit 2 people
> will it spit out a bill of materials with all the cuts?


Two fat boys...or one fat, one skinny...or two skinny ones? 

Overall about 48 x 48 inches? How tall? 
Build as a unit and haul to the lease or assemble on site?
The more info, the better.
Thanks.

@Terry - I posted the first draft on FB for ya. It is basically your drawing but it is to scale. I have the drawers drawn but they ain't got no bottoms! 

More tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## trodery

Good stuff Mike! Now, can you build it for me?


----------



## MT Stringer

Friendswoodmatt said:


> if you want to do something for the group -- plans for a deer blind would be good
> windows 40" off the ground-- utilizing the least amount of material to fit 2 people
> will it spit out a bill of materials with all the cuts?


When I get a round-tuit, will work on the deer blind plans.
I can produce a cut list from the plans.


----------



## Viking48

Suggestions on deer stand. Go 4x6. Take (5) 4x8 sheets and cut to 4x6 then rip one to 2x6's. Put one of the 2x6 and mount on 4x6 and cut 9" x 4' windows in each (I use a 1X8 to frame the window and reinforce the joint). End wall is vertical 4 x6 with 9" x 2' window - other end is door with 9" window (don't remember door width right offhand). Frame with 2x2's with one side inset to allow assembly in place. Use scrap 2' pieces for floor (with 2x4 treated framing). For roof I used 2x6' x6 cut on diagonal to provide slope on 2x2 frame with metal roofing (can use plywood but needs roofing to prevent rot). Easy to take up on platform in pieces and assemble. First one I built lasted almost 20 years until Rita put a tree through the middle of it. Next one I used for about 8 years until I replaced it with a 5x8 to accommodate the grandkids and I sold it. You can hinge the window cutouts to keep it dry but I've come up with a system using aluminum c channel and plexiglas which is more expensive but really nice.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Mike, I am interested in building a playhouse for my grandaughter. Nothing fancy, thinking 6' X 10' overall. 2' porch and a 8 ' X 6' actual house. Max width definitely less than 83" wide. I will have to haul it on a trailer to Houston come birthday time. Any help with drawings would be greatly appreciated. Thanks........cC


----------



## MT Stringer

Viking48 said:


> Suggestions on deer stand. Go 4x6. Take (5) 4x8 sheets and cut to 4x6 then rip one to 2x6's. Put one of the 2x6 and mount on 4x6 and cut 9" x 4' windows in each (I use a 1X8 to frame the window and reinforce the joint). End wall is vertical 4 x6 with 9" x 2' window - other end is door with 9" window (don't remember door width right offhand). Frame with 2x2's with one side inset to allow assembly in place. Use scrap 2' pieces for floor (with 2x4 treated framing). For roof I used 2x6' x6 cut on diagonal to provide slope on 2x2 frame with metal roofing (can use plywood but needs roofing to prevent rot). Easy to take up on platform in pieces and assemble. First one I built lasted almost 20 years until Rita put a tree through the middle of it. Next one I used for about 8 years until I replaced it with a 5x8 to accommodate the grandkids and I sold it. You can hinge the window cutouts to keep it dry but I've come up with a system using aluminum c channel and plexiglas which is more expensive but really nice.


Do you have any pictures of it?
Thanks
Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer

CopanoCruisin said:


> Mike, I am interested in building a playhouse for my grandaughter. Nothing fancy, thinking 6' X 10' overall. 2' porch and a 8 ' X 6' actual house. Max width definitely less than 83" wide. I will have to haul it on a trailer to Houston come birthday time. Any help with drawings would be greatly appreciated. Thanks........cC


I will try to work something up. If you find any pics, post a link to them.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## CopanoCruisin

http://freeplans.sdsplans.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/f_41487086_1.jpeg 
8' L X 6'W total. 6' X 6' playhouse with a 2' X 6' porch. A window,on both side walls and small windows in the front wall on both sides of the door. FYI, I mentioned this to my wife and she was almost hysterical with ideas. I am just wanting to keep it simple construction.........cC


----------



## MT Stringer

CopanoCruisin said:


> http://freeplans.sdsplans.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/f_41487086_1.jpeg
> 8' L X 6'W total. 6' X 6' playhouse with a 2' X 6' porch. A window,on both side walls and small windows in the front wall on both sides of the door. FYI, I mentioned this to my wife and she was almost hysterical with ideas. I am just wanting to keep it simple construction.........cC


I saw that one last night. I like it.


----------



## MT Stringer

Got a start on the play house. I am not sure what kink of windows to draw in. Any idea what to use?

More later.
Mike


----------



## Viking48

MT Stringer said:


> Do you have any pictures of it?
> Thanks
> Mike.


I think they are on my computer upstairs. I have chemo tomorrow so I'll see how it goes. If I don't get them to you then I'll try over the next couple of days.


----------



## MT Stringer

Viking48 said:


> I think they are on my computer upstairs. I have chemo tomorrow so I'll see how it goes. If I don't get them to you then I'll try over the next couple of days.


Thanks. No hurry.


----------



## MT Stringer

@CopanoCruisin - 

Here are the views I have come up with. I couldn't find windows I liked so I left openings that are 24x24 inches.

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## CopanoCruisin

That is it Mike, the the color is also correct!..............cC


----------



## MT Stringer

CopanoCruisin said:


> That is it Mike, the the color is also correct!..............cC


Thanks. I will start creating some construction details and work up a cutlist.

If you have time, see if you can find the windows you want to use so I can modify the plan. I didn't put any windows in the front. There is not much room to work with. You can always modify the plan on the fly if needed. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Fishnut

Mike,

I just moved into a new house and need to completely redo the bathroom. Can this program do something like this? 

Cabinets, shower toilet area all is coming out and redone.


----------



## Hooked

Mike,
I've been playing around with Sketchup a little myself but not enough yet to do the things you are doing.
Question for you -- how did you make the shelves/compartments for Terry's wine rack?
I'm attempting to draw up a pretty simple rolling computer charging station for grandsons school. Haven't been able to figure out how best to draw the compartments.


----------



## MT Stringer

Fishnut said:


> Mike,
> 
> I just moved into a new house and need to completely redo the bathroom. Can this program do something like this?
> 
> Cabinets, shower toilet area all is coming out and redone.


Matt, with the expertise - anything and everything, and in 3D. I am still learning, but getting better.


----------



## MT Stringer

Hooked said:


> Mike,
> I've been playing around with Sketchup a little myself but not enough yet to do the things you are doing.
> Question for you -- how did you make the shelves/compartments for Terry's wine rack?
> I'm attempting to draw up a pretty simple rolling computer charging station for grandsons school. Haven't been able to figure out how best to draw the compartments.


For the wine rack, I drew one vertical and one horizontal piece and then copied them. Same for the rest, one piece at a time. Then copy the duplicates as needed, and "Flip Along" if a mirror image is needed.

And always "Make Group" or "Make Component" so stuff doesn't stick together.

I am working on prices for the wine rack now.
If I get the approval, I will make them like an egg crate.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

Here are a few pics of the playhouse details I have been working on.
Hope you like.
Mike


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Mike, I haven't had the opportunity to get to the computer much the last couple of days. Awesome work, greatly appreciated. I should be getting back on to some normal working hours soon and ready to get started. Thanks again...........cC


----------



## MT Stringer

CopanoCruisin said:


> Mike, I haven't had the opportunity to get to the computer much the last couple of days. Awesome work, greatly appreciated. I should be getting back on to some normal working hours soon and ready to get started. Thanks again...........cC


Let me know if you need anything.
Mike


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Well, phase 1 of the playhouse project is complete. The skid and the floor is complete. I made it back to Lowes today for more wood. Thanks again Mike for the drawing and time spent. ...............cC


----------



## MT Stringer

Great.


----------



## dicklaxt

Mike I haven't been in this discussion and you may have this covered elseware but from the sketches and details presented . How are you going to secure roof truss to walls without any ceiling joists.

dick


----------



## MT Stringer

dicklaxt said:


> Mike I haven't been in this discussion and you may have this covered elseware but from the sketches and details presented . How are you going to secure roof truss to walls without any ceiling joists.
> 
> dick


I used a nail gun...in 2002 to build my shed. Hurricane Ike didn't damage it at all and it went right near us.

The truss plates and the filler block form the part that gets toe nailed to the top of the wall.


----------



## dicklaxt

That will work ,I didn't see the filler blocks.

dick


----------



## trodery

If you look above you will see where I provided MT Stringer with a rough sketch and then he provided a full out plan for my liquor cabinet, afterwards I asked if he would build it for me... he delivered it yesterday!

Thanks Mike, my wife and I love it!


----------



## Viking48

Very nice


----------



## MT Stringer

Thanks Terry.

Here area few more pics.


----------



## Hooked

From the looks of the filled product it should have been larger Terry........lol

Beautiful work Mike!!


----------



## trodery

Lol, the mere fact that the bottles are not empty proves I'm not a complete alcoholic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Mike, thanks a million for the plans, the playhouse turned out awesome. Due to my in house supervisor, I did have to change the roof pitch, she did not want it that tall. I did pay my dues for that when working inside the framing with the low roof. Dangled, I hit my head numerous times!


----------



## MT Stringer

Wow! Good job. Glad I could help.
Mike


----------



## Hooked

Great job on the playhouse. I'm thinking there are gonna be lots of fun times there. Way to go dad!


----------

